# Mining jobs in Australia



## scott

I want to ask about mining jobs in Australia. Can it be good careers? What are the benefits of mining jobs in Australia? I have no mining experience so how can I start my career in mining industry.


----------



## scott

*iMinco*

iminco is a great website to help workers get mining jobs in the Australian mining industry


----------

